# Hi all. No start MTD Snowblower



## gtu160 (Nov 21, 2006)

MTD Snowblower 315-140 or 150. I got spark, put a new plug in and nothing. I tried it a few times and took the spark plug out and it was still white. So I took the bowl off and cleaned up with WD-40, but I need crab cleaner. I'm going to get a fresh tank of gas in it and clean the crabs. I don't understand why no fuel is getting to the motor to try to turn over. The other thing I don't understand is there's no throttle on this?? What gets fuel to the motor and other common things to check for. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

sounds mostly like a carb problem, use carb cleaner and blow it out with compressed air. This model probably doesn't use a throttle, it's just set all the way... keep tinkering and good luck!!!

ps. another way to make sure it a carb prob. is to shoot some ether or gas down the spark hole, if it fires and runs for about 5 secs, then you know that its a gas/carb related problem.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A lot of engines utilize a preset governor that is adjusted to run the engine at the optimum speed to provide the best operation of the equipment, so it's not uncommon not to find a throttle control on some engines.

It sounds like you may have a plugged metering jet or nozzle preventing fuel from getting to your engine. I would use carburetor cleaner as bsman suggested to coax all the crabs from your carburetor lol and make sure the metering jet in the bowl nut is clear of any build up.

Good Luck


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

some peeps drain the gas out of the tank & carb by removing the main set screw from the bottom of the carb then srew it all the way in. if this has bin done tighten the set screw all the way in and back it off 1&1/2 turns and try starting it


----------

